# my transformation video



## DGfootball14 (Feb 28, 2011)

YouTube Video











my transformation  Enjoy and ask anything u want!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*DGfootball14* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome, Nice that was a sweet video, you look amazing.  You must be using out products,   Glad to have you and thanks for sharing


----------



## DGfootball14 (Feb 28, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome, Nice that was a sweet video, you look amazing.  You must be using out products,   Glad to have you and thanks for sharing



haha  thats all off of gainer protein for now!  Going to start using supps when i get stuck


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 28, 2011)

dude what the fuck, you are posting this video all over different forums and already atleast a couple times in different places on this one.....i guess you need everyone to tell you way to go or something


----------



## DGfootball14 (Feb 28, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> dude what the fuck, you are posting this video all over different forums and already atleast a couple times in different places on this one.....i guess you need everyone to tell you way to go or something



calm down


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 1, 2011)

Really...


----------



## nononsensemuscle (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow DG awesome video. That definitely gives me some needed inspiration.  Keep posting and sharing your success - it really helps give other people a kick they may need!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## DGfootball14 (Mar 2, 2011)

nononsensemuscle said:


> Wow DG awesome video. That definitely gives me some needed inspiration.  Keep posting and sharing your success - it really helps give other people a kick they may need!



Thanks man!!

youtube.com/subscription_...nfo&feature=iv

Feel free to subscribe to me and my boy Marks's future workout and diet tutorials... He's bigger than me haha


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## fitnright (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to IM man!


----------

